# قصيده (احبك يا رب) لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## BITAR (13 فبراير 2009)

*أحبك يا ربى فى خلوتى
تناجى فؤادى بعمق الكلم
أحبك يا ربى فى ضيقتى
ووقت احتياجى ووقت الألام
أحبك يا ربى فى توبتى
ووقت البكاء ووقت الندم
أحبك يا ربى وقت الرخاء 
وأيضاً أحبك وقت العدم
احبك والقصر يبنى لاجلى
وايضا اذا ما هدم وانهدم
احبك قلبا يضمد جرحى 
وافرح حين اراة التام
احبك روحا ترفرف حولى
وتمنح نفسى عميق النعم
احبك يارب* ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2009)

*كلام سيدنا البابا  
كلام جميل جدا

قديس معاصر فعلا 

ربنا يحافظ علية ويخلية لنا ازمنة مديدة سالمة

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا استاذ بيتر

بس هو دي القصيدة بس ولا ليها بقية ؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2009)

قصيده جميله اووووى يا بيتر 

ربنا يديم لنا حياته ويمتعنا ديما بقصايده 

ميرررررسى على القصيده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## bahaa_06 (14 فبراير 2009)

*قصيده جميله اووووى يا بيتر 

ربنا يديم لنا حياته ويمتعنا ديما بقصايده 

نشكرك  بحرارة على القصيده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

لو تقدر تجمع كل قصايد البابا وتعملها فى موضوع واحد يبقى كتر خيرك *


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2009)

> *احبك قلبا يضمد جرحى *


 
قصيده جميله
وطبعا البابا كلماته كلها رائعه الجمال
ربنا يبارك في حياته ويحافظه لينا سنين وسنين مديده
وميرسي يا استاذنا العزيز بيتر
ومنتظرين المزيد ​


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كلام سيدنا البابا​*
> *كلام جميل جدا*​
> *قديس معاصر فعلا *​
> *ربنا يحافظ علية ويخلية لنا ازمنة مديدة سالمة*​
> ...


 
* شكرا rgaa luswa*
*هذه هى كلمات القصيدة كاملة*
*منقوله من مجله الكرازه*​


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ​
> 
> قصيده جميله اووووى يا بيتر ​
> ربنا يديم لنا حياته ويمتعنا ديما بقصايده ​
> ...


* امين يا رب يديم حياة قداسة البابا*
*شكرا kokoman*​


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *قصيده جميله اووووى يا بيتر *
> 
> *ربنا يديم لنا حياته ويمتعنا ديما بقصايده *
> 
> ...


*امين يا bahaa_06*
*الرب يحفظ حياتة *​


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> قصيده جميله
> 
> وطبعا البابا كلماته كلها رائعه الجمال
> ربنا يبارك في حياته ويحافظه لينا سنين وسنين مديده
> ...


* امين *
*يحافظ الرب على معلم الاجيال*
*قداسة البابا شنودة*
*شكرا نيفين رمزي*​


----------



## maroz (22 أكتوبر 2009)

تحفة بجد القصيدة دة بس انا عوزكم تنجبهالى بصوت البابا:download:


----------



## jojo_angelic (22 أكتوبر 2009)

قصيده رائعه جـدا 
                   شكرا للاخ بيتـــر
                   نتمنى كل الصحه وطول العمر للبابا شنوده


----------



## beshoy 55 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا خالص


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مميزه جدا جدا

ربنا يبارككم

وربنا يحاقظ على قداسه البابا

شكرا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

قصدية اكتر من راائعة
ربنا يباركلنا فى حياة قداسته
ميرررسى كتير ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## شايب ميخائيل (7 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد تحمياها فورا


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوة اوى الكلمات

واتعملت ترنيمة كمان

شكرا ليك يا بيتر​


----------



## candy shop (8 نوفمبر 2009)

قصيده رااااااااااااااااائعه 

شكرااااااااااااااا بيتر 

ربنا يطول عمر البابا ويحافظ عليه
​


----------



## vetaa (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*جميله خالص*
*وهو كلامه كله حلو*
*ربنا يديم لنا حياته*

*شكرا*


----------



## شايب ميخائيل (10 نوفمبر 2009)

القصيدة جميلة بصوت قداسة البابا
لو سمحتوا اريد تحميلها بصوت البابا فقط


----------

